# What happened to the DBSTalk Mobile skin?



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I used the mobile skin for my phone. Only reason is the pages loaded faster. The option is now gone. Can it be brought back?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I still see that option active on the dropdown at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I still see that option active on the dropdown at the bottom of the page.


That's because you are a super moderator. 

The option was removed because it's not compatible with our templates anymore.

We do however have apps for iOS and Android for viewing the forums.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

(oops) 

Sorry about that.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I tried the IOs app but didn't like it. No way to do text only? BTW I am using a BlackBerry to view the fourms the most.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

LI-SVT said:


> I tried the IOs app but didn't like it. No way to do text only? BTW I am using a BlackBerry to view the fourms the most.


I use my blackberry quite a bit too and enjoyed this feature as well....but if we're the only 2 making noise about it, I don't expect them to change it :lol:


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or one."

Mr. Spock


----------

